# Anime listings for 2011



## mameks (Sep 21, 2011)

Not much that I'm actually interested in :c
Not that that matters, as I'm still 2 seasons behind OTL
But yeah. There you go.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 21, 2011)

Nothing really interesting except for the 4th season of Lupin III (F**K YEAH)


----------



## Valwin (Sep 21, 2011)

wow lots of shujo and crap nothing fresh the only good thing i could say is Last exile 2


----------



## machomuu (Sep 21, 2011)

I didn't think there would be any interesting anime this year besides Persona 4, but I had no idea there would be a Hunter X Hunter remake.  Sweet.

Actually, I haven't really looked through this yet, so I'll check out some of these anime, I guess.

EDIT:Can't forget about Lupin.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 21, 2011)

wow, i like some of them. and others look good to but still not sure.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 21, 2011)

FATE MOTHERFUCKING ZERO
MOTHERFUCKING PERSONA 4
MIRAI NIKKI
BAKUMAN

Can't think of anything else.


----------



## Varia (Sep 21, 2011)

What, no one's looking forward to Shakugan no Shana III? oh well... 
Guilty Crown is looking pretty good (from the PV at least).


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 21, 2011)

I recommend Ben-To if you ever watched Supermarket Sweep, it's pretty much that + strategy + action and just focused on lunches.

Boku wa Tomodachi is really good though and don't forget Ika Musume S2 and Tamayura Hitotose.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 21, 2011)

they remakin lupin the 3rd AGAIN(one of my favorite retro oldie animes)

wow too many good new animes.


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 21, 2011)

deleted


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 21, 2011)

Persona 4, need I say more. But where is the new Digimon season, it premieres next month ._. .


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 21, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter & Fate/zero have my hype level at max.

Maybe I'll try out Maken Ki & Phi Brain. They look kinda interesting.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 22, 2011)

persona 4, working'!!, IS ova, syd ova, baka to test ova


----------



## kevan (Sep 22, 2011)

If I watch Persona 4 before playing the game will it kill
the story of the game?


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 22, 2011)

Hell yeah, LUPIN


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 22, 2011)

Fate/zero
Shinryaku!? Ika Musume (god yes, finally)
Persona 4
Shakugan No Shana III

Not bad. I think that's on par with how many animes I followed the previous/current season of anime.

Nothing really catches my eye besides those though. Might see what Tamayura is like, but i'm not expecting much.


----------



## Oveneise (Sep 22, 2011)

YES! Second season of Ika Musume... cant wait.

And speaking of Fate/Stay Night related things, I just finished the visual novel just a few days ago. Is the anime just as good?


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 22, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> YES! Second season of Ika Musume... cant wait.
> 
> And speaking of Fate/Stay Night related things, I just finished the visual novel just a few days ago. Is the anime just as good?


In my opinion, not especially. I mean it's nice to see some of the fight scenes in action, but it's just not as good as the VN.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 22, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> YES! Second season of Ika Musume... cant wait.
> 
> And speaking of Fate/Stay Night related things, I just finished the visual novel just a few days ago. Is the anime just as good?



VNs typically outrank their anime counterparts.

Though honestly, I love how Clannad did things compared to the VN (I find them to be on equal footing)

So Fate/stay night's VN form is better, but the anime is still really good. I wouldn't pass it up.


----------



## kevan (Sep 22, 2011)

My question from earlier...

If I watch Persona 4 will it ruin the games story?


----------



## prowler (Sep 22, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> My question from earlier...
> 
> If I watch Persona 4 will it ruin the games story?


Depends how you are with getting spoiled
and it depends how the anime will turn out really, if it includes social links and other stuff.

There is also different endings to Persona 4 so the anime will have one.

It's not like Persona 4 has a great story to begin with.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 23, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> YES! Second season of Ika Musume... cant wait.
> 
> And speaking of Fate/Stay Night related things, I just finished the visual novel just a few days ago. Is the anime just as good?


Nah, not really. They butchered too much IMHO. Its apparently what Studio DEEN does best >_____________>
However. Fate/Zero is NOT by Deen, its by ufotable, the guys behind the kickass Kara no Kyoukai movie series, which again, is by the guy who did Fate/Stay Night, and is the prototype for Tsukihime. So yeah, hopes are high that this will be just as good, plus since its based of novels, there's no worrying about alternate paths.


----------



## s4mid4re (Sep 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


according to ANN, it'll only span for 12 episodes. I doubt there's going to be social link events, etc.

I'm guessing it'll end as a cliff hanger to lure people into buying the upcoming P4 The Golden


----------



## prowler (Sep 23, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 24/26 episodes.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 23, 2011)

I am dissapointed Gin Tama isn't listed


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 23, 2011)

Mira Nikki..... Must watch for everyone.
Guilty Crown. Must watch because of I.G featuring the director of Death Note and the screenwriter of CODE GEASS/Macross Frontier.
Persona 4th... obvious
Fate/Zero... Watch Fate/Stay plox!

Well.. Just so u guys know, its more action series this season than last season.

EDIT: Hardcore stalker, a shut-in, 7 cellphones, a survival game & the horror(Mirai Nikki).


Spoiler



Look at that cute innocent girl.... with a friggin big axe behind her


----------



## prowler (Sep 23, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
			
		

> I am dissapointed Gin Tama isn't listed


Anime that are ongoing don't get listed (e.g. Naruto, Bleach)


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...All is forgiven


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 23, 2011)

Ah right! Series im going to watch in priority

Mirai Nikki
Guilty Crown
Fate/Zero
Persona 4th, the anime
Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon
Tamayura ~hitotose~
Bakuman. 2nd Series
Last Exile -Ginyoku no Fam-
Mobile Suit Gundam AGE
HUNTER x HUNTER

Watching 1st episode, and will be decided if i want to continue to watch it or not:
Chihayafuru
Phi Brain: Kami no Puzzle
Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai 
UN-GO Top

So many anime (╮°-°)╮
Well guessing that over half the series im currently watching is ending, sounds fair to me =)


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2011)

First kudos to the Japanese equivalent of the TV studios that say yay or nay for toning down the school themed stuff a bit. Nothing I am overly excited about (although that is normal) compared to the last one of those I saw and certainly nothing I will grab before at least one series is out but looks like a few I could stand to have on in the background should I rediscover my simultaneous Tetris, few hundred words of Japanese and subtitles ability.

Quote I have to pick out

Kyoukai Senjou no Horizon
".....Set in a distant land, Japan is divided into feudal territories,....."


----------



## machomuu (Sep 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case I'll be expecting a lot.


----------



## Ikki (Sep 23, 2011)

Fate/Zero fuck yeah.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll probably watch Guilty Crown, Chihayafuru, HUNTER x HUNTER and Bakuman.


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 3, 2011)

just watched hunter x hunter , freaking amazing ! , tho not alot happened but i can tell this anime is gonna be good,  even tho i never watched  the old version of it Dx


----------



## smile72 (Oct 3, 2011)

Haven't gotten a chance to watch HUNTER x HUNTER yet I've been catching up with Beelzebub, Toriko, Pokemon Best Wishes, and Fairy Tail.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 3, 2011)

Hunter X Hunter better air on Funimation


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 3, 2011)

Just watched EP1 for Fate/zero.
Fucking damn, awesome. Except now I wanna watch the whole damn season NOW, not one episode a week...fuu.

Also Kiritsugu's wife is really hot.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 7, 2011)

Gonna watch Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu and Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I was expecting new seasons for them


----------

